# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  "What's funny? I have no idea" :)

## gRomoZeka

Here's a dialogue from the movie. Three characters are discussing a rather serious issue, two of them begin laughing, the third doesn't get the joke. I didn't get it too. Help?  ::    _Characters:_ *Doc* - an overly logical person, PhD (the one who didn't get the joke), female, respected by both other speakers  *FBI agent* - male *Boss* - male, the oldest, direcor of the large Institute and Doc's boss, usually is very serious   _(Discussing the results of the invistigation. All three are serious)_.
... *Doc*: Marni Hunter wanted to document the treasure, not steal it. *FBI agent*: So Duke killed her and threw her down a bottomless pit. *Doc*: Kyle wasn't so innocent himself. He hit Duke in the crypt with a candlestick. *FBI agent* _(laughing, to himself)_: Kyle hit the Duke with a candlestick in the crypt. *Boss* _(laughing, to FBI agent)_: That's very good. Very good. *FBI agent* _(to Boss)_: Right? *Doc*: What? What's the joke? *Boss* _(to Doc)_: Wha...? *FBI agent* _(to Doc, pointedly)_ Clue? *Doc*: What clue? _(FBI agent and Boss are laughing.)_ *Doc*: What clue?! *FBI agent* _(to Doc)_: Unbelievable, Doc.  *Coworker* _(entering the room)_: What's funny? *Doc*: I have no idea. 
Me too. I have no idea what all this laughing was about. Was it because the rhyme?  ::  They were rather put down when the conversation began.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Download audio from RS (0,5 Mb, .wav). 
No, really, why are they laughing? ))
I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be funny for us too.   ::

----------


## scotcher

There's a board-game called Cluedo which is known as Clue in the US. It's a kind of crime-fiction game where each player has to figure out who committed a murder.  It's sort of difficult to explain how it works (read the link), but to win you have to name who, how and where the murder took place, for example Colonel Mustard with the Crowbar in the Dining Room. A candlestick is one of the more idiosyncratic weapons. My guess would be that the FBI agent thought the Doc's comment sounded like it came from the game Clue.

----------


## gRomoZeka

*scotcher*, THANK YOU!!!
I would never guessed.   ::   ::

----------


## scotcher

You're welcome!

----------


## Rtyom

> There's a board-game called Cluedo which is known as Clue in the US. It's a kind of crime-fiction game where each player has to figure out who committed a murder.  It's sort of difficult to explain how it works (read the link), but to win you have to name who, how and where the murder took place, for example Colonel Mustard with the Crowbar in the Dining Room. A candlestick is one of the more idiosyncratic weapons. My guess would be that the FBI agent thought the Doc's comment sounded like it came from the game Clue.

 I played similar game back in my childhood. It was sort of Russified... But I don't remember exactly... If it wasn't your commentary, I wouldn't  remember it.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> If it had not been for your commentary, I wouldn't have remembered it.

 Ah, Clue (Am.E), a good old game. Definitely in the pop culture lexicon. 
The show was X-Files, wasn't it? (I haven't listened to the sound clip yet.)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ah, Clue (Am.E), a good old game. Definitely in the pop culture lexicon.

 Yes, that's why I like watching movies or TV series. You often stumble upon something you'd never find in textbooks. I'd never heard about this game before that moment.   

> The show was X-Files, wasn't it? (I haven't listened to the sound clip yet.)

 It was "Bones", first season. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bones_(TV_series)

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> It was "Bones", first season. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bones_(TV_series)

 Ah, a blatant ripoff of X-Files.  :P  
What with the FBI agent and the serious doctor sidekick, and the... uh, boss... and how they talk about, uh, things...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> What with the FBI agent and the serious doctor sidekick, and the... uh, boss... and how they talk about, uh, things...

 Yeah, only without ghosts and aliens.   ::

----------


## ZelyeUrsuli

To add to this, you often hear, "The butler did it with the candlestick in the living room!" - or some other professional in some other room. It refers to Clue, as well. 
Sigh - Madeline Kahn! 
The board game was also turned into a cult classic flick: http://imdb.com/title/tt0088930/

----------


## Dogboy182

I actually made a joke about clue the other day at work! How strange.

----------


## BabaYaga

In our book, it's always Colonel Mustard who did it....   
But yes, the candle stick, of course.   ::   ::    
I think my Cluedo is still lying about in some cupboard somewhere - if anyone wants to have a go, you're welcome any time!   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> In our book, it's always Colonel Mustard who did it....   
> But yes, the candle stick, of course.

 Yes, it's always Colonel Mustard for some reason. In fact, I can't even remember any of the other characters.

----------


## ZelyeUrsuli

Actually, you're right abut Colonel Mustard. 
Colonel Mustard in the study with the candlestick  ::  
But in real life, it's ALWAYS the butler!  ::

----------

